# ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها



## mamz2006 (13 يناير 2012)

نحن مصنع اكياس بلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها وسفر الطعام


منتجاتنا تشمل


اكياس البقالــــة

اكياس التبضع الملونة الفخمة والمطبوعة


اكياس حفظ الأطعمة واللحوم النايلون الشفافة

اكياس النفايـــات

اكياس المغاســـل

الأكياس الحرارية 

سفــــــر الطعـام


يمكننا طباعة اسماء منتجاتكم او شعاراتكم او عناوينكم على الأكياس بالألوان

******************

صور من منتجـــــــــــــــــــــــاتنا











































لتلبية احتياجاتكم من منتجاتنا يرجى الاتصال بنا من خلال

احدى الوسائل التالية


الموقع : محافظة القرى - طريق الباحة - الطائف

بجوار مخرج قرية آل سلمان

بالقرب من محطة نجمة القرى

ت / 077503150

فاكس / 077503156


جوال / 0505784882

بريد الكتروني
[email protected]
الموقع الالكتروني :

ط§ط¨ظˆ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ظ„ظ„طµظ†ط§ط¹ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ„ط§ط³طھظٹظƒظٹط©

Home - Abu Mohanad for Plastic bags


...................
​


----------



## mamz2006 (28 يناير 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الاكياس والسفر البلاستيكية


----------



## تاج الجوري (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

بالتووووووووووووووفيق


----------



## mamz2006 (16 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*



تاج الجوري قال:


> بالتووووووووووووووفيق



شكرا لطلتك ومرورك هنا
لك تحياتي
​


----------



## mamz2006 (2 مارس 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ابو مهند للصناعات البلاستيكية
ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (3 مارس 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## mamz2006 (3 مارس 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .



اشكر لك مرورك وتعابيرك الفواحة دانة الدنيا
لك اطيب تحياتي
​


----------



## mamz2006 (2 أبريل 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وطباعتها


----------



## mamz2006 (15 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام


----------



## شيخة حضرمية (17 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ماشاءالله 
الله يوفقكم ويفتح عليكم


----------



## mamz2006 (17 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*



شيخة حضرمية قال:


> ماشاءالله
> الله يوفقكم ويفتح عليكم



اشكر لك مرورك شيخة حضرميه

لك كل الود والتحيات​


----------



## mamz2006 (16 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*


----------



## mamz2006 (23 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام


----------



## mamz2006 (8 فبراير 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام


----------



## mamz2006 (5 أبريل 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ابو مهند للصناعات اللاستيكية*


----------



## mamz2006 (10 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها*


----------



## mamz2006 (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها*


----------



## mamz2006 (15 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها*


----------



## mamz2006 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

*ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها*


----------



## mamz2006 (23 يناير 2014)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها


----------



## mamz2006 (23 يناير 2014)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها


----------



## mamz2006 (23 يناير 2014)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج الأكياس والسفر البلاستيكية بمختلف انواعها


----------



## mamz2006 (8 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام


----------



## mamz2006 (20 يناير 2015)

*رد: ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس البلاستيكية وسفر الطعام بمختلف انواعها*

ننتج جميع انواع الأكياس وسفر الطعام


----------

